# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Does anyone have experience with the Hanwei Orchid?

## Adam L. G.

As stated in my other thread ("Humble beginnings"), I am looking to upgrade my POS $139 sword now that my skills are improved, and I noticed the Hanwei Orchid on KultOfAthena.com for $809.  It seems to be everything I need in my next katana, but I'd like to hear others' opinions about it (as a serious cutter for medium to hard targets, not a wall-ornament).

So... who's got one, and how good is it?

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Too flimsy for hard cutting IMO..

----------


## John Coris

I 'll agree with Timo adding that it doesn't appeal to me aesthetically

----------


## Jonathan Frances

Can you clarify what a "hard target" would be?

----------


## Adam L. G.

I consider thick-walled bamboo a "hard target".  I'm not talking about cutting into cars or anything.

----------


## Adam L. G.

What would you guys suggest, in the sub-$1000 price range?

----------


## Timo Qvintus

> I 'll agree with Timo adding that it doesn't appeal to me aesthetically


I liked the look of it, apart from the odd tsuka. Not enough to keep it though.  :Cool:

----------


## Adam L. G.

I'm starting to like the look of the Hanwei Bamboo Mat sword.  Tsuka and blade length is right for me and I've heard good things about it so far, but that balance point is a little tip-heavy to use it one-handed.  I wonder how good the fit/finish on the furnishings is.

----------


## Aaron Justice

The Orchid is a gorgeous katana in my opinion, the best looking kohirae of the Hanwei line. I like both very subtle, tasteful fittings (like the Orchid) and ornate fittings as well (like the Kami).

The Orchid is a weird blade. Very heavy for its smaller size. Not sure why. I recently got one off eBay for a decent price, so I'm likely going to entirely remount it, give it a new tsuka, see if that fixes the balance issue a bit. It's not a heavy blade, it just feels a little "dead". However, having a slightly more comfortable tsuka, slightly heavier koshirae, etc can do wonders for a katana that feels a little "off".

For heavy cutting? I don't think so. It's not a very broad blade, something more suitable for light targets. The Bamboo Mat seems to be right in line with this.

----------


## Aaron Justice

Just got it today. I think it's the koshirae. Needs to be lighter. Going to add a smaller, lighter tsuba, probably with large openings, and then I'm going to redo the entire tsuka. The blade is very straight, so this is one of the only times the Paul Chen imogata tsuka actually works for it. I might redo everything including the saya lacquer. Do it in a dark green, maybe with bamboo fittings.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

oops..

----------


## Alex Carranza

> Just got it today. I think it's the koshirae. Needs to be lighter. Going to add a smaller, lighter tsuba, probably with large openings, and then I'm going to redo the entire tsuka. The blade is very straight, so this is one of the only times the Paul Chen imogata tsuka actually works for it. I might redo everything including the saya lacquer. Do it in a dark green, maybe with bamboo fittings.


I would love to see the end result!

----------


## Aaron Justice

> oops..


Yeah, sorry Timo. Had it in the classifieds and it sold pretty quickly. Kinda miss the koshirae... I just with the kashira wasn't the domed shape it is. I would enjoy it a lot more.

Alex, I'll have pictures soon. Working on it as I am finishing my other client pieces. Just ordered some bamboo menuki, and I'm trying to find some buffalo horn with some interesting grain for the fuchi and kashira. Already have the saya lacquered and the blade polished, just need to etch it and refinish it.

This is a very light blade now, feels almost more like a iaito, only slightly heavier than the tiny Shinto katana.

----------


## Timo Qvintus

I'd re-use the original koshirae apart from the kashira, replace it with a horn part, and recycle the original for a companion blade kashira (maybe even kojiri).

----------

